# Log in Lake Creek on the MF



## tmacc (Sep 6, 2009)

We took off yesterday. At the ramp, I was talking to one of Canyon's sweep boat drivers and from what he described, he said that there was a log in the S-turn between Lake Creek and Pistol Creek. It sounds like the tree fell overnight on the 19th and a private sweep boat got stuck on it the next morning. He said several other commercial and private groups had boats stuck there as well. The ramp at Cache was getting busy, so I couldn't discuss it with him any further.

Not sure what the status is 5 days later. There's nothing on the NPS MF site this morning.


----------



## luke c (Apr 25, 2005)

Came across this log on the 6/20 just after a sweep boat was removed. The log was easily passed on the right at 2.44 ft. How ever the main flow and the deepest water is in the direct path of the log. The rangers know about it.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

We passed it also that first day it was there. It is going to get awfully tricky for some below 2'

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Duckins (Nov 7, 2008)

We took off yesterday. The log had been pulled and roped up out of play.


----------



## lhowemt (Apr 5, 2007)

The log is held by a rope? Yikes.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------

